# Property wanted in Javea - Long Term Rent



## EJR78 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello everyone
If anyone has a 2/3 bedroom villa/bungalow for rent in the Javea area can you please contact me.
Unfurnished or part furnsihed inc white goods.
Spacious
Clean
Good terrace area
Modern kitchen
Heating suitable for winter months
Good road networks
PETS ALLOWED.
Circa 550 per month
We are happy to pay 6 months in advance, we do nt have children and our dog is obviously house trained. We are trust worthy and respectful people.
Thank you
Elizabeth


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EJR78 said:


> Hello everyone
> If anyone has a 2/3 bedroom villa/bungalow for rent in the Javea area can you please contact me.
> Unfurnished or part furnsihed inc white goods.
> Spacious
> ...


Hi, are you in Javea at the moment? There are lots of properties around - you're often better off just driving around, that's how I have always found a place. 
If anyone does have a suitable property however, please contact Elizabeth by private message.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> If anyone does have a suitable property however, please contact Elizabeth by private message.


They cant yet, can they?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> They cant yet, can they?


Can't tell from my phone! 

Ah well, a few more posts


----------



## EJR78 (Nov 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Hi, are you in Javea at the moment? There are lots of properties around - you're often better off just driving around, that's how I have always found a place.
> If anyone does have a suitable property however, please contact Elizabeth by private message.


No we're not local, still in the UK. We're looking to buy a business in Javea. We could visit for a few days at at time to look for potential homes. I'm out in Dec so will try and cover some ground then but thought I'd put some feelers out first. Do have a couple of my short list already. Thank you for your response.


----------



## jillyread (Nov 25, 2011)

*Travel to spain with pet,*



EJR78 said:


> Hello everyone
> If anyone has a 2/3 bedroom villa/bungalow for rent in the Javea area can you please contact me.
> Unfurnished or part furnsihed inc white goods.
> Spacious
> ...


 Hi,just wondered how you are going to transport your pet to spain? we are contemplating driving down with our small dog and would welcome any thoughts you have on your own travel plans? Good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EJR78 said:


> No we're not local, still in the UK. We're looking to buy a business in Javea. We could visit for a few days at at time to look for potential homes. I'm out in Dec so will try and cover some ground then but thought I'd put some feelers out first. Do have a couple of my short list already. Thank you for your response.


ah - on laptop now, so can see everything 


I'm loath to recommend agents, having had a bad experience with renting through someone I had known many years & stupidly trusted 

have a look at this one though - I have known the owner for some years - her kids are at school with mine & her company has been steadily growing for several years, too

Javea Estates, Javea Estates Agents, Estate Agents Javea


----------



## EJR78 (Nov 25, 2011)

jillyread said:


> Hi,just wondered how you are going to transport your pet to spain? we are contemplating driving down with our small dog and would welcome any thoughts you have on your own travel plans? Good luck


Hello
We think the best way for us is to get the Plymouth to Santander ferry. It's 20 hours but you can access your pets 24/7 and they have an exercise area. I personally think the drive from Roscoff is too much and we'd have the added issue fo finding accomodation with the dog. We actually live in Northern Ireland so we would have to catch the ferry to the mainliand before we even start our venture to Spain...bit of a pain but can't be avoided.....Hope this helps and safe travels. lane:


----------



## jillyread (Nov 25, 2011)

EJR78 said:


> Hello
> We think the best way for us is to get the Plymouth to Santander ferry. It's 20 hours but you can access your pets 24/7 and they have an exercise area. I personally think the drive from Roscoff is too much and we'd have the added issue fo finding accomodation with the dog. We actually live in Northern Ireland so we would have to catch the ferry to the mainliand before we even start our venture to Spain...bit of a pain but can't be avoided.....Hope this helps and safe travels. lane:


Thanx for this and good luck


----------



## EJR78 (Nov 25, 2011)

jillyread said:


> Thanx for this and good luck


Hi
Just checked, would be Portsmouth to Bilbao if we travelled in winter. Plymouth to Santander is summer months only.


----------

